# Tandem Cannondale MT800 (Modell 2005)



## ...knarF (13. Juli 2011)

Tandem ist verkauft.


----------



## wiandi (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich hab´das gleiche Tandem wie Du, und wäre an dem Dachträger interessiert. Würdest Du ihn separat verkaufen?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

